# Purge valve



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Well its getting old starting this pig after I fill up like its carb'd so looking to replace the purge valve. One problem is where is it located? Is that evap thing from ecs for like $15 the thing I need? Sorry I don't have the link on my phone.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## viabobed (Oct 27, 2006)

cyclegrip said:


> Well its getting old starting this pig after I fill up like its carb'd so looking to replace the purge valve. One problem is where is it located? Is that evap thing from ecs for like $15 the thing I need? Sorry I don't have the link on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Apparently nobody knows, or nobody is willing to share how to do it. 

The forum is great on the most part but this one seems to get no attention, so a repair manual is the next best bet.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

I guess I'll have to get a manual

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i could look it up on my manual... but tell me exactly what are you looking for..?


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

I guess how to replace the purge valve on the evap system? I'm not real sure haha something to do with the fuel system maybe?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cyclegrip said:


> I guess how to replace the purge valve on the evap system? I'm not real sure haha something to do with the fuel system maybe?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


you going to sowo?? i'll look into it and let you knw.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't think so, I appreciate if you would look into it thanks

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 02Jettadude (Oct 29, 2010)

i have a purge valve if you want one...$30 shipped


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Sounds good but still don't know where it goes 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 02Jettadude (Oct 29, 2010)

google it


----------



## laxplaya2k3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*purge valve*

just replaced one the other day. its underneath the engine cover on the left hand side on top of the intake manifold. has a line going to the throttle body.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

That's the kind of info I was looking for haha thanks!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 02Jettadude (Oct 29, 2010)

cyclegrip said:


> That's the kind of info I was looking for haha thanks!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


don't forget i have one if you need it like i said in here awhile back. $25 shipped i dropped the price....im in PA too. (18020)


----------

